
What do you think aobut my webiste? - Vleporama
http://www.vleporama.com
======
kseistrup
(1) Get yourself an SSL certificate and run the site exclusively over HTTPS.

(2) Call us: Use international phone number presentation. How will I be able
to call you when I don't even know to which country the number belongs?

(3) Mail us: Use an @vleporama.com email address. Nothing says unprofessional
as a Gmail (or Yahoo or Hotmail or whatever) email address.

------
LordWinstanley
Keep taking those spelling lessons, kid!

------
Vleporama
Thank you

